# How do I become a TUG member?



## DeniseM

Welcome to TUG! 

Click here to JOIN TUG.

It is $15 to join - for the fastest access don't use the Paypal option, which requires that an actual human being process it.

After you pay, you will receive a link in both the on screen receipt, as well as the email receipt, titled "new members click here to complete your membership."  You must click this link to create your login via the instant access options.  

Within 24 hours, you will also receive an email titled "TUG MEMBERSHIP GUIDE" which will explain all the features of TUG and where to go for help etc.  *This email with include a BBS Member Code, that you must add to your TUG profile.*

If you can't find the email and code, click on *TUG Resort Databases* at the top of the page, Scroll down and click on *MEMBERS CLICK HERE TO LOG IN*, log in, and the member's code will be in the top box.

Go back to the BBS (discussion forums.) 

To add the member's code, click on *USER CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page.

Then click on *EDIT BBS MEMBER CODE*

Then scroll all the way down to the bottom of the page, put the code in the box, and save it.​
Once you are showing as a member, you will be able to access: 

The members only TUG review pages - TUG RESORT DATABASE - linked in the red bar at the top of the page.  Zillions of TS Reviews written by TUG Members, for TUG Members.

The members only SIGHTINGS AND DISTRESS BOARD - where Tuggers post the best exchange sightings that they can see on the exchange companies' websites, every day. (The Sightings Board is right below the TUG lounge.)


----------

